# Property Suma



## terley6221 (Jun 18, 2012)

My Dad has an apartment in Torrevieja since my Mum passed away 5 years ago he stopped using the apartment only allowing close friends and family to use it once or twice a year. He has now asked me to take control although he remains the legal owner, I have started using the apartment 4 or 5 times a year for up to a couple of weeks stay each time, Elec and Water are now in my name. 
I have just found a Suma Bill for 600 Euro and I am wondering if this charge is still applicable if the apartment is mothballed for most of the year, I am aware that my Dad is liable for this.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes , it is similar to UK council tax.


----------



## terley6221 (Jun 18, 2012)

When you say similar to council tax, I can get reductions in council tax for part used dwelling is it the same in spain.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

terley6221 said:


> My Dad has an apartment in Torrevieja since my Mum passed away 5 years ago he stopped using the apartment only allowing close friends and family to use it once or twice a year. He has now asked me to take control although he remains the legal owner, I have started using the apartment 4 or 5 times a year for up to a couple of weeks stay each time, Elec and Water are now in my name.
> I have just found a Suma Bill for 600 Euro and I am wondering if this charge is still applicable if the apartment is mothballed for most of the year, I am aware that my Dad is liable for this.



SUMA is the company that collects tax in some areas - it is NOT a tax per se!

If you mean IBI (or contribution as the Spanish call it), then, yes, this is like the UK 'poll' tax. The main difference is though, there are ZERO reductions. That is, there is no single person reduction and there is certainly no reduction for the property being empty.

We have a large property that is in ruins - no water, no electric and no roof, yet we MUST pay IBI every year with no reductions!!!!!


----------



## terley6221 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply that answers that, I was hoping for reduction but alas not in Spain.........Thanks again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

terley6221 said:


> Thanks for the reply that answers that, I was hoping for reduction but alas not in Spain.........Thanks again



However, IBI is significantly cheaper than council tax in the UK. so its kinda balanced out!

Jo xxx


----------

